# GAP Trail info (West end) wanted



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello,

I'm planning a GAP/C&O trip this summer. Is there any update on the piece that goes from Homestead into Pittsburg that supposed to be complete in June? If we start in Homestead, what's the best place to stay that's close to the trail? How urban is that area, in case we need to ride to the trail?

We're looking to get shuttled from Washington DC to the start of the GAP and spend the night before pedaling to DC. Any other words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

I've seen guided bike tours into Georgetown, DC on the C&O from this place. 
Well equipped, friendly, and client service oriented. 
Looked to be fine folks ... a cut above some of the more commercial outfits.
.
Rick Burkhart, Road Scholar Director ( used to be called Elderhostel )
.
Shepherd's Spring Outdoor Ministry Center


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I'll be there in a week, it's called the waterfront. Very nice. I'll see what hotels are right there. 

Bill


----------



## djrbikes (Feb 24, 2013)

It will be done (basically is done now). You can ride all the way to downtown Pittsburgh. If you start in Homestead there is a hotel at the Waterfront. You can also consider starting downtown Pittsburgh staying at the Wyndam, Fairmont, Renisance or William Penn, or start at the Suothside Works. There are a couple of hotels right there and a Holiday Inn Express in the Southside, just off the trail by the 10th Street bridge. At any of these places it is a very short and easy ride to the trail head. If you stay at Southside Works there is an REI right there and Thick Bikes is close by if you need last minute items. Homestead/Waterfront is busier at night, I would consider Southside Works or Downtown unless you are big on sprawling shopping centers.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

djr, thank you very much for the specifics.


----------



## djrbikes (Feb 24, 2013)

The trail is now 100% complete. I rode the newly completed section between Southside Works and the Waterfront. It's very nice. I think the it opened this week. From downtown Pittsburgh to McKeesport it is a paved surface, turning to chrushed limestone in Boston.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

djr, I traced the route on Google Maps all the way into downtown. I'd love to stay downtown, but I think the logistics may be too much. We will most probably stay at the SpringHill Suites in Southside or the Couryard at Homestead/Waterfront. Which would have the best immediate night life as far as a nice meal and a few drinks? We'll be driving from DC then shuttling to Pittsburg that day, so we won't do much that night. And we'll be walking or on our bikes.


----------



## djrbikes (Feb 24, 2013)

If I were you I would stay in the Southside. I believe that hotel is in the Southside Works. There tons of restaurants and nightlife within walking distance. On Carson Street a short walk from the hotel there is a great cycling bar called OTB (over the bar). Stop by, tell them what you are doing and you will be rock star. They have bike parking and everything about the place is bike theme. REI is right there if you need to stock up on last minute items, there are lots of other dining choices (as well as drinking choices). Just ask if you need specific information. I've lived in the city for over 50 years.
The Waterfront is more like staying at a Mall - chain restaurants and a little sketchy at night. Southside is where the nightlife is for younger people.


----------

